# hole in dust cap



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i was cleaning my truck and my 4 way fell off my folded up 3rd row seat and put a 1inch hole in my dust cap. does anyone know if fi will sell me a new one? the sub is a 18" ssd ? i just emailed them also. <s>if fi wont sell me one where can i get one?</s> would this one work if i cant get a new one from fi? http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.c...tnumber=260-385








:angry:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Make a new one, fuck it.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

you can go to partsexpress.com and get a generic dustcap and replace the FI one if they wont supply you with one.


----------



## king-david (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jan 12 2009, 12:13 PM~12679993
> *i was cleaning my truck and my 4 way fell off my folded up 3rd row seat and put a 1inch hole in my dust cap. does anyone know if fi will sell me a new one? the sub is a 18" ssd ? i just emailed them also. <s>if fi wont sell me one where can i get one?</s> would this one work if i cant get a new one from fi? http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.c...tnumber=260-385
> 
> 
> ...


If you're worried about the looks.. order a new one... It wont affect the performance.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

scott got back with me, needed a zip. im waitin on a price. and yes i think it would affect performance, since the sub has a hole in the back of the magnet that goes up to the dust cap


----------



## taylorswanted (Feb 21, 2005)

it wont effect your performance but you can kiss that sub goodbye if you get any crap in there , did you manage to get the peice that broke out the sub ?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

new dust cap is like 10.50 shipped. and no i havent got that piece out yet. when the new cap get hear im gonna break a bigger hole with plyers then get the broke piece out


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jan 13 2009, 05:22 AM~12689567
> *new dust cap is like 10.50 shipped. and no i havent got that piece out yet. when the new cap get hear im gonna break a bigger hole with plyers then get the broke piece out
> *


I can honestly say I have never replaced one of these...how hard is it to get the old one off without ruining the cone?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

dunno. im prob just gonna glue the new one right over the old


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Use a heat gun (carefully!) to get the old one off. Don't gay, fuck, dick or stupid up a good sub with garbage fucking work done on it. It is way easier than you think. It's just a dust cap. What adhesive are you going to use for the new one?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

dunno yet. was thing about just using silicone


----------



## taylorswanted (Feb 21, 2005)

thin bead of either clear or black silicone should do real nice


----------



## MLBTLB (Feb 15, 2008)

I JUST RE-CONED A OLDER KICKER CVR,IT WAS VERY EASY BUT I THINK BECAUSE IT WAS A PLASTIC LIKE SPEAKER(AND THE SAME WITH THE DUST CAP).I USED A RAZOR TO OPEN THE CAP AROUND THE SEAL VERY CAREFULLY,TO MAKE SURE I DIDNT CUT THREW THE SPEAKER.THEN I USED THAT BLUE SHIT-RTV,LET SIT FOR ABOUT 15 MIN.THEN HOOKED IT UP WORKS PERFECT.MY WIFE HAS IT IN HER CAR AND HAS BEEN USING IT FOR ABOUT 4 MONTHS,AND YOU CANT EVEN TELL ITS BEEN DONE.


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by taylorswanted_@Jan 13 2009, 08:50 PM~12696015
> *thin bead of either clear or black silicone should do real nice
> *


Replace damaged or aging dust caps with these high grade units. They are available in four different sizes to accommodate 5-1/4" to 18" woofers. Your choice of either paper or polymer dust cap material. Use speaker repair glue for paper cones or super glue gel for poly cones.


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

I've always used the good old fashion white glue. 

It dries clear and you're gluing paper together anyway so there is no need for anything extravagant.


----------



## king-918 (Jul 16, 2007)

i was going to say fiberglass resin over it but have never tried it myself.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

parts express sells the glue you need. exacto knife to take the old one off. or at least on most subs I've seen.

I dont know why they even make subs with seperate dust caps anymore, the solobarics with the solid cone/dust cap were the best looking subs ever, and you could throw stuff at the cone and not hurt it..


----------



## streetlifer (Sep 21, 2007)

It's worthless now just give it to me... :biggrin:


----------



## PIMPIN_POPE (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 13 2009, 09:44 PM~12695403
> *Use a heat gun (carefully!) to get the old one off. Don't gay, fuck, dick or stupid up a good sub with garbage fucking work done on it. It is way easier than you think. It's just a dust cap. What adhesive are you going to use for the new one?
> *


could have just said dont half ass it..


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIMPIN_POPE_@Jan 24 2009, 06:27 PM~12804100
> *could have just said dont half ass it..
> *


My way was cooler.


----------

